# My bets for Bellator 62 !!



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

decided to bet small for this event because there is too many because there is too many unknowns for me for this event lol

it starts in less then 1 hour from now .. can't fking wait


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

$427 profits so far .. I had made more bets after posting the above picture once the fights started


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Rick Hawn won as well .. profited $460 total


----------

